# Diamonds in the Snow - Easy Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamonds in the Snow is the fourth pattern in my Snow Creations. Moss stitch diamonds circle the headband. Like the elegance of a diamond, the moss stitch is a favorite way to create a chic look that can be either dressy or casual.

This headband / ear warmer is a quick and easy knit.

Proceeds go to Ronald McDonald House

$2.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/headband-diamonds-in-the-snow


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely headband :-D


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty and just the right touch when you do not want to mash down your hair with a hat, yet keep your ears warm.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Like it  got mine added to Ravelry library


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

got mine today its lovely


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely headband!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh!!! LOVE this one!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I downloaded it also. Nice pattern


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

your work is amazing


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very chic!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice and crisp!x


----------

